# Niger Trigger stopped eating



## mac6539 (Sep 28, 2009)

i have a Niger Trigger that has stopped eating 2 days ago and is hiding.everyone else (puffer,damsels,snowflake) are all doing fine.. what can i do? should i take away his hiding spot ,to help him to get more in the open?help


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Taking away his hiding spot was the worst move. Fish respond negatively to stress, and you just increased his stress level. Put the hiding place back.

Next, lets talk water. What are the parameters? I am specifically concerned with any changes in salinity that have occurred over the past 3 weeks.


----------



## mac6539 (Sep 28, 2009)

no i did not take it away was merely a question if i should. salinity is at 1.021 and has been.tested water last night amonia .2(lowest on my scale).nitrite 0 nitrate 40-50.everyone else is still fine and eating well.55 gallon tank


----------



## mac6539 (Sep 28, 2009)

any help would be great... should i quarentine him and add some copper?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

No, there is no reason at all to quarantine at this point. And adding copper is certainly one of the last thing you would consider, because copper increases the change of bacterial infections, and at this point you have no idea what is wrong.

What are the other fish in the tank? Are you noticing other behavior related changes? Do you feed a lot of Krill?


----------



## mac6539 (Sep 28, 2009)

he styed in his hiding place again last night..there is a snowflake eel (8") 2 damsels and a dogface puffer. i did get him to eat a lit bit of a fresh mussle. generally not feeding krill, shrimp and shiners(?) md. crab legs


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

How is the color of the Niger Trigger? Is it still a deep black color, or has it faded? 

At this point I would try soaking foods in a garlic supplement prior to feeding. The garlic is a strong feeding stimulant and will boost the immunity if the fish has an issue with internal parasites.


----------

